# Same house,2 different landline numbers - is this possible?



## Gulliver1 (11 Apr 2010)

Hi all,

I have a landline account with Eircom and I am wondering if it is possible to have a new and separate telephone line installed in the house that will enable me have two different telephone numbers? 
E.g. Line 1's number will be 01-2000001 and the other 01-2000002(fictitious numbers).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mrblues (11 Apr 2010)

Yes, its no problem. 
I have an office in my house which has two completely separate lines running into it aswell as my home phoneline.


----------



## Gulliver1 (11 Apr 2010)

I have a number of telephone points in my house so I don't think it should be a problem.

Is it Eircom I should contact? Is it expensive to get an additional line set up?


----------



## mrblues (11 Apr 2010)

Gulliver1 said:


> Is it Eircom I should contact? Is it expensive to get an additional line set up?



Yes, if Eircom is your provider then they will be able to do it. If Eircom isn't your provider i'm not sure the process but I assume it is the same although the other provider may have to have the line provisioned by Eircom before they can deliver the new number to you.
In my case I was doing alot of work in the house at the time so had all lines and other cables run to central point and I put in a phone switch (Allows any line be used to dial out so when one is in use it just takes another one).

I could be wrong but as far as I remember I think I paid about €100 for the line to be installed and then normal rental etc after that.


----------



## mathepac (11 Apr 2010)

"Multiple telephone points" in a home are usually for extensions only, all connected to the original single line.


----------



## SparkRite (11 Apr 2010)

Gulliver1 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a landline account with Eircom and I am wondering if it is possible to have a new and separate telephone line installed in the house that will enable me have two different telephone numbers?
> E.g. Line 1's number will be 01-2000001 and the other 01-2000002(fictitious numbers).
> ...



As long as you are willing to pay you can have any amount of lines installed in your house.
However if you just want to go from one line to two then maybe you should consider getting your line upgraded to Hi-Speed(ISDN) which will give you two numbers (your original + one new one) for a lot less than getting a new line in and also a lot less rental per month.


----------



## ACA (12 Apr 2010)

Easiest way to get another line is to go for broadband landline. Eircom do one and all they need to do is send you a new modem takes about 10 days, a lot cheaper and less aggro.


----------



## Leo (13 Apr 2010)

ACA said:


> Easiest way to get another line is to go for broadband landline. Eircom do one and all they need to do is send you a new modem takes about 10 days, a lot cheaper and less aggro.


 
But that just gives you broadband on your existing line, not add a new line which is what the OP is after.
Leo


----------



## ACA (13 Apr 2010)

I think I explained poorly Leo - I have two landlines, one is a broadband landline, the other is a normal landline - there are two separate numbers, one with the normal dialling code for the area, the other with an 076 prefix. It's with Eircom, I got the details from [broken link removed]

I use the fixed landline predominantly for Irish calls and the fax machine, the broadband landline for calls to the UK.


----------



## Leo (14 Apr 2010)

Ah right. OP didn't state whether they wanted broadband or not, that would attract an additional monthly cost.


----------

